# AU SECOURS: remplacement de midplane (imac G5)



## calvin (2 Mars 2005)

bonsoir

je viens de passer 1h a changer ma midplane et l'alim de mon imac G5

au redemarrage
ecran de login

impossible d'utiliser le clavier et la souris wireless

bluetooth qui ne marche pas ????

j'ai fait plein de reboot
nada

je me demande un truc
j'ai pas regarde la couleur des fils qd j'ai retire "l'inverter"
est ce que ca joue un role sur le module bluetooth ?

quelqu'un a eu mon probleme ?

l'imac est a ma 1ere impression tres silencieuse, mais bon, je suis bloque a l'ecran de demarrage maintenant

merci


----------



## calvin (2 Mars 2005)

puree, degoute

rien n'y fait
j'ai discute avec le webchat, on a fait des manip et teste l'imac avec des boutons internes et les diodes, le module BT est bien MORT

alors que la midplane est neuve


bon, demain, je renvoie la midplane

par contre, puis je acheter un dongle BT en attendant ? sera t-il reconnu directement au branchement ou est ce que je vais devoir installer un driver (ce qui m'est impossible puisque je ne peux pas logger sans clavier ni souris)

merci


ps: raz le cul, je me demande si je vais pas prendre un autre modele de mac (un mini ?) ou carrement reswitcher vers un pc


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Mars 2005)

Pas de bol pour toi. Je compatie.
Est-ce qu'au moins le rasoir a complètement disparu ?


----------



## calvin (2 Mars 2005)

oue puree je suis mega degoute,

le rasoir avait totalement disparu

mais impossible de se logger

un dongle BT pourrait fonctionner automatiquement sans install ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oue puree je suis mega degoute,
> 
> le rasoir avait totalement disparu
> 
> ...



Mes compétences dans ce domaine ne me permettent pas de t'apporter une réponse. Mais est-il réellement nécessaire de changer encore de midplane ? Ne peux-tu pas changer seulement le module BT ?


----------



## calvin (2 Mars 2005)

il est soude

dire que j'avais attendu presque 2 semaines pour avoir cette midplane...


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je me demande un truc
> j'ai pas regarde la couleur des fils qd j'ai retire "l'inverter"
> est ce que ca joue un role sur le module bluetooth ?



C'est malin, probable que le problème vienne de là non ? Sinon, je ne fais que supposer mais je doute fortement qu'il y ait besoin d'un driver pour un dongle BT.


----------



## calvin (2 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, probable que le problème vienne de là non ? Sinon, je ne fais que supposer mais je doute fortement qu'il y ait besoin d'un driver pour un dongle BT.



finalement

je me suis fait peur pour rien

j'avais bien branche correctement les fils de "l'inverter" (alias onduleur)

le mec d'apple m'a dit que de toute facon, si on se trompe, l'imac ne demarre pas

sinon, sur mon ancienne midplane, le radiateur du processeur etait fortement oxidé !
dommage que j'ai pas d'apn sous la main, j'aurai fait une photo des 2 midplanes

enfin, j'avais jamais remarque les diodes c'est le chat tech qui me les a fait remarque

sur l'ancienne, la led 4 (surchauffe etait allumee), j'ai meme failli me bruler en touchant la plaque au dessus du G5

sur la nouvelle midplane, elle est tiede

enfin, il m'a dit qu'heureusement que j'ai demande une autre midplane rapidement car avec la surchauffe du proc (ce qui cree surement le boucan rasoir), ca pouvait abimer la barrette de ram  (en effet, y a a peine 1.5mm entre la plaque du proc et la barrette)


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> finalement
> 
> je me suis fait peur pour rien
> 
> ...



Alors plus de pb pour toi ?
J'ai un pb moi aussi avec l'une de mes barettes. Peut-être que c'est la surchauffe qui en est à l'origine...


----------



## JPTK (3 Mars 2005)

Calvin, tu crois que l'imac G5 1,6 que je décris ici a un problème de carte mère ou pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oue puree je suis mega degoute,
> 
> le rasoir avait totalement disparu
> 
> ...




mais dis moi, a moins que je me trompe, le BT est toujours eteint apres une modification de ses composant hardware (c'est le cas sur mon ibook) donc, il est normal que ton clavier ne reponde pas si ton BT est deconnecte.....curieux que tu n'est pas un clavier fil.....tu aurais peut etre tout simplement put l'activer et ainsi faire reconnaitre tes peripheriques....
en plus en changeant la midplane tu touche a ta pile, non? donc forcement, si le BT est debrayable, tu le retrouves eteint apres redemarrage......
car le Bt comme le wifi peut se desactiver....


enfin, bref.....content de voir que tu as perdu ton rasoir......esperont que tout le monde aura ta chance.....(esperons surtout que ce ne soit pas une question de chance...)


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Mars 2005)

Calvin
Plus de rasoir, c'est bien, mais où en es-tu question température CPU ?


----------



## tornade13 (3 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Calvin
> Plus de rasoir, c'est bien, mais où en es-tu question température CPU ?


Calvin! Calvin! Calvin! Calvin! la suite.....


----------



## calvin (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais dis moi, a moins que je me trompe, le BT est toujours eteint apres une modification de ses composant hardware (c'est le cas sur mon ibook) donc, il est normal que ton clavier ne reponde pas si ton BT est deconnecte.....curieux que tu n'est pas un clavier fil.....tu aurais peut etre tout simplement put l'activer et ainsi faire reconnaitre tes peripheriques....
> en plus en changeant la midplane tu touche a ta pile, non? donc forcement, si le BT est debrayable, tu le retrouves eteint apres redemarrage......
> car le Bt comme le wifi peut se desactiver....
> 
> ...



non j'ai achete l'imac avec clavier et souris wireless

donc aucun clavier a fil fourni

l'un remplace l'autre

que tu changes la midplane ou pas, le BT est cense etre actif tout le temps, comme l'airport express

on a fait plein de manip avec le tech d'apple et ca marche pas

a moins qu'il y ait une combine... mais le tech pense que le BT est HS

je touche pas a la pile, je comprends pas ta question

chaque midplane a sa pile...


est ce que ceux qui ont change leur midplane ont eu leur BT actif des le 1er demarrage ?




chrisphilrom, je peux pas te repondre vu que je peux pas me servir de mon imac...


je vais me prendre un clavier a fil a la fnac demain pour voir


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> chrisphilrom, je peux pas te repondre vu que je peux pas me servir de mon imac...



Y a un truc que je pige pas. La défaillance du module BT n'empêche tout de meme pas l'iMac de démarrer, si ?
Perso, si mon clavier usb n'est pas branché, ca ne m'empèche pas de démarrer l'ordi...  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai achete l'imac avec clavier et souris wireless
> 
> donc aucun clavier a fil fourni
> 
> ...



bon, je pensais que comme sur les protable, les programme BT et Wifi etait desactivable ( barre de menu) et le plus bizarre c'est que sur un Emac on peut....(ou alors je comprends plus...)
mais bon...le truc c'est que ton imac a beau etre vendu avec le bluetooth l'option clavier wireless n'est pas automatique...donc avec un clavier fil tu aurais put nous en dire plus du moins sur les info systeme et sur le software du BT

quand a la pile elle est bien annexé a la carte mere non?
car, si tu l'enleve juste quelque seconde, tu perds toutes les donne quelle permet de sauvegarder...
mais bon...si le BT est permanent....
il se peut que cela vienne juste de la reconnaissance des perifs...
je dis ça plus pour te rassurer qu'autre chose...car un BT mort comme ça, je trouve ça vraiment etonnant...

de toute facon tant que tu auras pas essayer avec un clavier fil et eu acces a ton os, on pourra pas avoir les elements suffisant pour aller plus loin dans les investigations...


----------



## calvin (3 Mars 2005)

*chrisphilrom :* 

non tu n'as pas compris

je peux allumer l'imac

et c'est comme ca que je peux constater qu'il est tiede et qu'il ne fait vraiment aucun bruit



ensuite, j'arrive a l'ecran de login où je suis cense cliquer sur l'icone avec mon nom et taper mon mot de passe pour pouvoir acceder a l'ordi


bah, arrivé a cet ecran, aucun periph BT n'etant detecte, le curseur de la souris reste fige sur l'ecran...

j'ai essaye de brancher une souris USB ca marche

sauf que les claviers PC etant en DIN et non usb, je peux pas le brancher, donc je peux bouger ma souris USB a defaut de la souris BT

mais sans clavier, impossible de se logger...


d'où mon interrogation: est ce le module BT qui est deja mort ? ou est ce que ce dernier est INACTIF en standard en sortie d'usine ?


je suis ultra etonne car lorsque j'ai recu mon imac la 1ere fois, le BT marchait directement
d'ailleurs au 1er boot, il fait une detection du clavier et de la souris BT


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc que je pige pas. La défaillance du module BT n'empêche tout de meme pas l'iMac de démarrer, si ?
> Perso, si mon clavier usb n'est pas branché, ca ne m'empèche pas de démarrer l'ordi...  :mouais:



et comment tu tapes ton code...(si tu es en multisession....)....


----------



## calvin (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je pensais que comme sur les protable, les programme BT et Wifi etait desactivable ( barre de menu) et le plus bizarre c'est que sur un Emac on peut....(ou alors je comprends plus...)
> mais bon...le truc c'est que ton imac a beau etre vendu avec le bluetooth l'option clavier wireless n'est pas automatique...donc avec un clavier fil tu aurais put nous en dire plus du moins sur les info systeme et sur le software du BT
> 
> quand a la pile elle est bien annexé a la carte mere non?
> ...




demain j'acheterai un clavier apple filaire a la fnac pour me logger et voir si je peux activer manuellement le BT

si ca marche alors le BT livre avec une midplane de remplacement serait inactif en sortie d'usine, contrairement a un imac neuf dont le BT serait active en standard


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

en tout cas, sur mon book (et donc je suppose les aures aussi c'est le cas...bon, en meme temps, on a deja un clavier et un trackpad....
mais, tu sais, ma souris (apple BT) ne marchait jusqu'a ce que je le fasse reconnaitre par l'assistant de reglage du Bluetooth...
enfin, tiens nous au courant....
et bon courage....


----------



## calvin (3 Mars 2005)

demain je serai fixe...

cela dit, je reste ultra degoute, je gagne un imac ultra silencieux de chez ultra silencieux et je peux pas l'utiliser

cela prouve que le remplacement de midplane peut regler le probleme de rasoir...
idem la nouvelle alim semble etre plus silencieuse que celle d'origine


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> demain je serai fixe...
> 
> je gagne un imac ultra silencieux de chez ultra silencieux et je peux pas l'utiliser
> 
> ...




Merci, une note d'espoir......


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> *chrisphilrom :*
> 
> non tu n'as pas compris
> 
> ...



Je pige mieux.
J'avais pas intégreer le mot de passe. J'ai peut-etre la solution...

il existe un petit soft TTB qui permet de faire apparaître un clavier sur l'écran et de cliquer avec la souris. Je m'en sers tout le temps lorsque j'ai oublié la combinaison de touches pour obtenir un caractère...
ça s'appelle PopChar. ça existe depuis Mac OS 6 au moins.

ça doit te permettre au moins de taper ton password, peut-être plus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je pige mieux.
> J'avais pas intégreer le mot de passe. J'ai peut-etre la solution...
> 
> il existe un petit soft TTB qui permet de faire apparaître un clavier sur l'écran et de cliquer avec la souris. Je m'en sers tout le temps lorsque j'ai oublié la combinaison de touches pour obtenir un caractère...
> ...



et comment tu installe un soft sans ouvrir ta session.....


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et comment tu installe un soft sans ouvrir ta session.....



OK. J'ai l'air un peu con là...:rose:  mais c'est un très bon soft !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> OK. J'ai l'air un peu con là...:rose:  mais c'est un très bon soft !  :love:



c'est pas grave, ça arrive.....
en tout cas, je l'eesayerai ton soft (tu vois , d'un coup t'as l'air moins con....)


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

le coup du clavier filaire a marche !!!! 


le mac est tres silencieux en tant normal, sauf bien sur en cas de sollicitation du proc (visualiseur de itunes au max, on entend un bruit de ventilo mais rien a voir avec le mega rasoir d'avant, on peut donc penser que c'est normal, faudrait que je compare avec un portable pour voir)


par contre, chose bizarre, il n'y a pas de numero de serie pour ce "nouveau" mac


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le coup du clavier filaire a marche !!!!
> 
> 
> le mac est tres silencieux en tant normal, sauf bien sur en cas de sollicitation du proc (visualiseur de itunes au max, on entend un bruit de ventilo mais rien a voir avec le mega rasoir d'avant, on peut donc penser que c'est normal, faudrait que je compare avec un portable pour voir)
> ...



bon, ça avance.....et le BT, tu le vois dans les info systemes???
et l'assistant de bt, il donnne quelque chose?


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

PUTAIN DE MERDE

bon, c'est normal que l'imac soit ultra silencieux a l'ecran de log.... rien ne tourne

au bout de 10 minutes d'utilisation, le bruit augmente progressivement, pour atteindre le niveau que j'avais auparavant !!!! 

le bluetooth marche, en effet, il fallait l'activer manuellement...

me voila reparti pour commander une nouvelle midplane
j'en ai raz le bol !

le mec d'apple me dit "apres cet envoi, ca devrait etre bon, sinon, vous etes en droit de vous faire rembourser"

pour ce qui est du numero de serie, il me dit que c'est normal, les midplanes de remplacement sont generiques (pas d enumero de serie), ce dernier etant deja grave sur l'imac...


voila, en tout cas, je suis degoute,
l'imac est une super machine mais j'ai l'impression que mon switch est a demi foire

pile poil 1 mois de possession et je ne l'ai vraiment eu que 1 semaine a tout casser en comptant l'envoi en SAV, le remplacement des pieces, le blocage du BT etc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN DE MERDE
> 
> bon, c'est normal que l'imac soit ultra silencieux a l'ecran de log.... rien ne tourne
> 
> ...




bon, le probleme du BT est resolu (il me semblait bien que ce n'etait qu'un probleme d'activation manuelle )
maintenant,le rasoir commence a me les briser...
......
vivement qu'il trouve une solution...
bon courage.


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

ce qui m'irrite c'est quand chez apple, on me dit "le remplacement de midplane resoud le probleme"

une affirmation bien certaine...

apres remplacement, c'est maintenant pareil voire pire

en temperature, j'atteinds facile les 77°

alors qu'avant, j'avais un peu moins...


----------



## chrisphilrom (4 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> "apres cet envoi, ca devrait etre bon, sinon, vous etes en droit de vous faire rembourser"



Je ne pensais pas qu'il était possible de se faire rembourser la machine. Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire si la midplane que je dois recevoir demain ne résoud pas le problème.

Désolé que ça ne fonctionne pas de ton côté.
Un détail m'interpèle cependant. Tu dis n'avoir pas entendu le bruit de rasoir au début. Moi je l'ai dès le démarrage même à froid...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

le probleme du remboursement, c'est que tu vas prendre quoi a la place.....un pc?


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

peut etre un powermac G5 1,8 en esperant qu'il ne souffre pas du meme souci que l'imac


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> peut etre un powermac G5 1,8 en esperant qu'il ne souffre pas du meme souci que l'imac



oui, mais plus cher et sans ecran...le probleme c'est ça, trouver l'equivalent....
avec Pablito, nous ne parlions et il serait plutot PB mais voila la difference de prix....


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

si je prends le PM, je prendrais un ecran 19" plat du type sony mais pas apple pour ne pas non plus depenser des sommes astronomiques

en tout cas, voila, je suis ultra decu de l'imac G5

carte graphique bas de gamme, bruit de rasoir

il ne vaut pas son prix


----------



## chrisphilrom (4 Mars 2005)

Ce qui fout les boules c'est qu'il y en a qui ne font pas de bruit, merde !

Pour moi, je me le fai rembourser et je prends un ibook G4 pour patienter, que je revends quand la révision B est sortie.


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

je dois attendre que la 2e midplane arrive pour l'installer avant de revenir vers apple


----------



## calvin (4 Mars 2005)

c'est craignos

j'ai lance firefox + itunes + photoshop et la temperature a atteint 79,6°

je me demande a combien est la limite avant que mon imac ne me claque entre les doigts


----------



## pampelune (6 Mars 2005)

Calvin, tu as combien de RAM ? et c'est un Imac 17 ou 20" ?

Parceque je viens de lancer Itunes, Safari, Photoshop, Firefox, Entourage, tout en encodant un film en VCD (le CPU est à 100% depuis longtemps) et je suis à 74° maxi.

C'est tout de même bizarre ton truc je trouve...


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même bizarre ton truc je trouve...



y a rien de bizarre, on appelle ça du materiel defectueux



pour te repondre

imac G5 1,8 17" 1 Go de ram


toi tu as du bol, tu es sur un imac qui marche bien et qui est silencieux, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde


----------



## pampelune (6 Mars 2005)

Oui je sais, et comprends que tu n'en puisses plus. Bon courage en tous cas, c'est pas de bol, j'espère que tu pourras résoudre ça bientôt.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

il semblerait que de part leur surface plus importante (d'ou une circulation d'air plus facile....)
les 20" soient moins concerné par ces problemes , meme si certains le sont, c'est en plus faible quantite......


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

le type d'applecare m'a bien dit "c'est qd meme nouveau de mettre un ordi aussi puissant dans un ecran..."

oui c'est bien beau de dire ca, mais il aurait fallu sans doute retarder l'arrivee d'une telle machine et verifier que rien ne cloche avant de le commercialiser...


----------



## ST-EX (17 Mars 2005)

l'apple care m'envoie une midplane de remplacement : si elle fait plus de bruit que la précédente est-ce que l'opération est réversible ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> l'apple care m'envoie une midplane de remplacement : si elle fait plus de bruit que la précédente est-ce que l'opération est réversible ?


 
Oui c'est réversible. Mais l'iMac ne fait pas de bruit voyons


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> l'apple care m'envoie une midplane de remplacement : si elle fait plus de bruit que la précédente est-ce que l'opération est réversible ?


 
bah, libre a toi de l'enlever et de remetttre l'ancienne

tiens, toi aussi tu as un souci de bruit avec l'imac G5 ?  


bon bein, on est desormais 6 dans le monde alors...


----------



## kikimac (17 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bah, libre a toi de l'enlever et de remetttre l'ancienne


 
c'est rassurant ! ouf !


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

je sais pas si tu as compris comment ca marchait...


apple t'envoie une carte mere a changer TOI MEME

donc tu enleves toutes les vis, et hop, tu mets ta carte, tu revisses


si ca va pas, tu fais la manip inverse


----------



## kikimac (17 Mars 2005)

Oui j'avais compris... Je m'explique, on t'envoie une carte mère "sans soucis" et tu la remplaces. Tu t'aperçois qu'elle fait plus de bruit que l'ancienne "avec soucis" et finalement tu remets l'ancienne. En fait ma question est plutot :

Est-ce que le SAV ne te demandes pas de comptes à rendre quand ils s'aperçoivent que tu as renvoyé la bonne ?


----------



## ST-EX (17 Mars 2005)

merci pour les tyuaux ; je vous tiens au courant
A+


----------



## ST-EX (17 Mars 2005)

il  est clair que si la nouvelle est plus bruyante je la renvoie direct et j'appelle l'apple care pour leur expliquer


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'avais compris... Je m'explique, on t'envoie une carte mère "sans soucis" et tu la remplaces. Tu t'aperçois qu'elle fait plus de bruit que l'ancienne "avec soucis" et finalement tu remets l'ancienne. En fait ma question est plutot :
> 
> Est-ce que le SAV ne te demandes pas de comptes à rendre quand ils s'aperçoivent que tu as renvoyé la bonne ?




non, tu peux meme refuser une piece qd elle arrive systematiquement


pour eux, a partir du moment ou ils recuperent une piece c'est bon

moi la 1ere alim que j'ai recu, je l'ai recu pile poil au moment ou en fait, mon imac etait parti directement en sav dans un centre, donc apple a recupere leur alim toute neuve

a partir du moment ou tu renvoies une piece, defectueuse ou neuve, tu n'es pas facture


----------



## kikimac (18 Mars 2005)

ok merci du renseignement !


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mars 2005)

combien de temps il faut compter avant de recevoir la midplane depuis l'appel passé avec l'apple care ? depuis lundi toujours rien reçu.


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> combien de temps il faut compter avant de recevoir la midplane depuis l'appel passé avec l'apple care ? depuis lundi toujours rien reçu.


 
impossible a determiner puisque tout depend du stock

si pas de carte en stock, pas d'envoi

il faut juste attendre

ca peut prendre 48h si la carte est en stock comme ca peut prendre, 1, 2, 3 semaines le cas echeant


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mars 2005)

merci Calvin

penses-tu qu'il faille souscrire au prolongement de la garantit apple care ?
est-ce que cela nous offrirait une sécurité suplémentaire pour le remplacement des pièces ou de la machine éventuellement ; je dis ça parce que le technicien m'a fait comprendre que chaque dossier bruit était individuel et il m'a proposer de souscrire. est ce que les dossiers ne sont pas tous traités de la même manière ? est ce que cela pourrait sous entendre que apple favoriserait les personnes qui ont souscri l'apple care et faire passer les autres sur un second plan ?


----------



## kikimac (18 Mars 2005)

je l'ai reçue !!! je change ca et je vous tiens au courant !
PS : reçue en 3 jours


----------



## jaguymac (18 Mars 2005)

Pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais ouvert un ordi est-ce que le changement de la midplane est compliqué ou avec de la patience et de la minutie ça passe ?


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> merci Calvin
> 
> penses-tu qu'il faille souscrire au prolongement de la garantit apple care ?
> est-ce que cela nous offrirait une sécurité suplémentaire pour le remplacement des pièces ou de la machine éventuellement ; je dis ça parce que le technicien m'a fait comprendre que chaque dossier bruit était individuel et il m'a proposer de souscrire. est ce que les dossiers ne sont pas tous traités de la même manière ? est ce que cela pourrait sous entendre que apple favoriserait les personnes qui ont souscri l'apple care et faire passer les autres sur un second plan ?



c'est a toi de voir

je me suis fait rembourser mon imac et je prendrais l'apple care pour le powermac

mais si durant la 1ere annee y a pas de soucis,  y a pas de raison pour qu'il y en ait apres


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais ouvert un ordi est-ce que le changement de la midplane est compliqué ou avec de la patience et de la minutie ça passe ?




j'ai mis 35 minutes la 1ere fois, et seulement 10 la 2e fois


----------



## kikimac (18 Mars 2005)

voila mid-plane changée.. environ 1h en prennant bien mon temps !

J'ai reçu un mode d'emploi en anglais pour le 17" et un en francais pour le 20" et comme j'ai le 17"... hum enfin bon je parle anglais !!!

Le bruit est toujours présent mais semble moins fort... je vous dirais demain si c'est le meme son ! bon voila...


----------



## jaguymac (18 Mars 2005)

Personne sait ou on peut trouver une photo de midplane démontée ?


----------



## kikimac (18 Mars 2005)

sur le site d'apple tu peux trouver dans le manuel des photos de midplane


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mars 2005)

merci à tous, je pars en vacance une semaine, je vous tiendrai au courant après changement .


----------



## jaguymac (19 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> sur le site d'apple tu peux trouver dans le manuel des photos de midplane



Merci, j'ai trouvé.L' Imac est quand même bien pensé car on peut vraiment tout changer soit même; j'ai regardé tout les pdf. Ca évite l'envoi de l'ordi au SAV.


----------



## calvin (19 Mars 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai trouvé.L' Imac est quand même bien pensé car on peut vraiment tout changer soit même; j'ai regardé tout les pdf. Ca évite l'envoi de l'ordi au SAV.



tout sauf l'ecran et qd apple envoie des pieces tout aussi defectueuses que la piece a changer...

cela dit, je trouve le concept excellent !

pour avoir teste un centre de reparation a cote de Cergy qui n'a rien foutu sur ma machine en 8 jours d'immo, je trouve que le systeme d'apple est bien plus efficace

ultra reactif dans les envois qd c'est en stock en plus

a terme, j'espere qu'ils le feront pour tous les macs


----------



## jaguymac (19 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tout sauf l'ecran et qd apple envoie des pieces tout aussi defectueuses que la piece a changer...
> 
> cela dit, je trouve le concept excellent !
> 
> ...



Tu es sur pour l'écran car j'ai vu que quelqu'un avait changé son écran tout seul (je sais plus si c'est sur ce forum ou un autre). La seule fausse note c'est le changement des ventilateurs; apple aurait pu prévoir leur démontage sans changer toute la midplane.


----------



## kikimac (19 Mars 2005)

j'en dis un peu plus... Pour ceux qui ont le module bluetooth : il faut prévoir une souris USB et un compte utilisateur sans restriction pour pouvoir réactiver bluetooth et configurer le clavier et la souris !!! heureusement que j'avais la vieille souris de mon portable en stock et que j'avais prévu le coup en lisant la petite mesaventure de Calvin... 
N'empeche que le bruit est toujours présent (legeremnent moins fort)  je ne sais pas si je ne fais pas garder ce mac ainsi... et ne pas me battre avec le SAV ou alors continuer le combat jusqu'à la rev B....


----------



## calvin (27 Mars 2005)

voila, pour vous tenir au courant

le remboursement s'est fait 5 jours apres l'envoi du fax en irlande
la somme etait donc creditee sur mon compte vendredi 

il faut maintenant que j'appelle Apple mardi pour faire enlever l'imac chez moi par un transporteur
me voila donc de nouveau avec un pc fraichement monte branche sur... un ecran Apple 20"  

c'est super beau

bon, je regrette pas trop les macs, j'en racheterai un mais un portable cette fois ci car rapport qualite prix, il vaut mieux prendre un portable mac qu'un portable pc

en tout cas, vu le nombre d'interventions qu'il y a eu sur mon imac, il est clairement qu'apple n'a pas gagne bcp d'argent, voire pas du tout, voire meme perdu...


----------



## Napoléon (27 Mars 2005)

En tout cas ta barrette fonctionne bien même si je vais aussi devoir changer la midplane 

Problème de ventilos qui deviennent fous pendant la veille de la machine...


----------



## ST-EX (30 Mars 2005)

midplane reçue et changée ; le bruit est toujours là. je vais remettre la mienne et renvoyer l'autre.
en fait Apple n'a pas la solution car ce sont toujours les mêmes ventilos sur chaque midplane.
je sais pas ce que je vais faire par la suite.


----------



## lerty (30 Mars 2005)

je suis aussi pleine phase de remboursement après que le changement de middplane n'ait donné qu'une augmentation du bruit ... espérons que le versement soit rapide ...


----------



## ST-EX (30 Mars 2005)

apple me renvoie une midplane : la dernière tentative pour moi


----------



## kikimac (30 Mars 2005)

J'en demande une demain !


----------



## ST-EX (30 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> J'en demande une demain !



tu as changé combien de fois ? moi j'en suis à ma deuxième demande


----------



## mickeyclub (30 Mars 2005)

Je viens de recevoir un imac de remplacement, tout entier, après un premier changement de midplane suite à la mort de la première en 6 mois. Résultat il est plus bruyant que les 2 mid planes précédentes réunies. J'hésitais à continuer à demander, mais vu vos expériences, je peux y aller sans complexes ? Vous trouvez pas ça lassant à force... ?!


----------



## ST-EX (31 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un imac de remplacement, tout entier, après un premier changement de midplane suite à la mort de la première en 6 mois. Résultat il est plus bruyant que les 2 mid planes précédentes réunies. J'hésitais à continuer à demander, mais vu vos expériences, je peux y aller sans complexes ? Vous trouvez pas ça lassant à force... ?!




Ca donne vraiment l'impression qu'il n'y a rien à faire tant que la conception de l'ordi n'a pas été revue. J'attends une deuxième midplane pour voir


----------



## kikimac (31 Mars 2005)

ca va être la deuxième demande...


----------



## ST-EX (31 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> ca va être la deuxième demande...



ok comme moi ;on se tient au courant après le deuxième changement
aujourd'hui je suis allé à la fnac de bordeaux pour écouter : leur 17' avait le bruit rasoir mais leur 20' n'avait pas de bruit; ça m'a donné de l'espoir  ( même si je possede un 17'). cela pourrait vouloir dire que certains ordi sont silencieux (17 ou 20'). sur le forum quelqu'un n'a plus eu de bruit après le deuxième changement.
A+


----------



## kikimac (1 Avril 2005)

Midplane commandée ! C'est parti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Avril 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> Midplane commandée ! C'est parti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Et alors quelles sont les nouvelles ?


----------



## kikimac (7 Avril 2005)

Houla j'ai completement zapper de repondre.... 

Et bien la midpkane est arrivée... avec une vis étoile dessus et je n'ai pas de tournevis etoile donc le superdrive ne peut pas être bien fixé.

J'ai quand même essayé de la monter, sans le superdrive, je boot et hop erreur... OH le c.... J'ai mal remis la barette...

Je remet la barette, je boot et hop ca marche... Ca semble très acceptable comme bruit ! Je bouge la bete pour mettre un peripherique et bing l'ordi bloque, le rond tourne et rien mais alors rien....

Je redemarre et rien... un fond gris avec l'icone du finder et un point d'interrogation...

Ok manuel... PB DD.... euh ben la je suis pas dans le .......  il marchait bien avec l'ancienne...

Comme le superdrive n'est pas installé, impossible de booter sur CD...

Je réouvre la bete !

Et effectivement problème disque.... PPPPPFFFFF le connecteur est trop lache.... il ne tiens presque pas sur le DD...

Bon pas le temps de bidouiller, je remonte l'ancienne, je verrai ca plus tard et avec le bon tournevis...

Bon voila, midplane arrivée et changée et re changée... mais cela m'a paru beaucoup moins bruyant...


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

midplane reçue et changée : le bruit est un peu moins fort mais toujours présent; il est peut-être moins sensible aux variations des applications et des ressources du processeur (plus constant), mais il est toujours là. 
je pense que je vais en commander une troisième car j'ai vu un 20' absolument silencieux à la fnac (ça existe des G5 silencieux)


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

Selon les news, Apple a été contraint de revoir le design de la midplane à cause du changement de carte videon (une 9600 maintenant). Alors silencieux le nouvel iMac  ?


----------



## kikimac (4 Mai 2005)

tiens ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je telephone a apple


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> tiens ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je telephone a apple



tu vas demander une nouvelle midplane ?


----------



## endavent (4 Mai 2005)

Pour ceux qui en sont à plusieurs changements, un seul mot d'ordre : PERSEVEREZ !

J'ai du changer la première midplane moi-même sur mon Imac 17" pour le problème de bruit, mais il persistait. Apple m'a alors envoyé une société de maintenance qui m'a changé la midplane une deuxième fois : c'était encore pire qu'avant, avec les ventilos qui se déclenchaient tout le temps.

Le technicien a alors commandé une troisième midplane avec un disque dur neuf. Résultat : retour à la case départ au niveau du bruit.

Appel au service clientèle d'Apple, explications calmes et polies. Solution trois jours plus tard (le temps de contacter la société de maintenance, le technicien étant parti en congés) : on vous rembourse.

C'était hier...le même jour j'apprends que la nouvelle gamme Imac sort !

Bref, que du bonheur : pour à peine 100 euros de plus, j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store le modèle 20" avec disque dur 250 Go (160 auparavant), bluetooth2, Tiger, Radeon 9600, airport intégré (je l'avais commandé en sus), etc... Seul truc un peu bête : je vais devoir mettre la barette de 512 Mo intégrée en standard dans le nouveau modèle dans l'ancien, car j'ai vendu la barette de 256 Mo de base pour acheter une paire de 512 Mo !

Ca valait la peine de perséverer, non  ?

En tous cas, chapeau APPLE pour sa politique commerciale, même si la technique n'est pas tout à fait au rendez-vous. C'est mon premier MAC de bureau, je ne pense pas que ce sera le dernier ....


----------



## ST-EX (5 Mai 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui en sont à plusieurs changements, un seul mot d'ordre : PERSEVEREZ !
> 
> J'ai du changer la première midplane moi-même sur mon Imac 17" pour le problème de bruit, mais il persistait. Apple m'a alors envoyé une société de maintenance qui m'a changé la midplane une deuxième fois : c'était encore pire qu'avant, avec les ventilos qui se déclenchaient tout le temps.
> 
> ...



Bravo je suis sur la même voie, en plus apparemment les 20' feraient moins de bruit (dixit le technicien d'apple)
tiens moi au courant pour le bruit 
merci


----------



## kikimac (6 Mai 2005)

non je ne vais pas demander une nouvelle midplane... je vais demander un remboursement !!! et puis je vais attendre... attendre quoi ? je ne sais pas .... mais si les premières impression sur la rev b sont mauvaises... je vais peut-etre me tourner vers le mac mini...


----------

